# Possible neon tetra disease



## em1y386SX (Apr 10, 2012)

One of my neons seems to have turned white apart from some colouring, a little bit of the red stripe.

It's not hanging around anywhere like near the top, it certainly won't let the others near it, or me for that matter.

Swimming wise it seems fine, everytime I try to net the bugger it scoots off into the plants.

How do I catch these with minimum stress to the others?

Does it sound like NTD?


Regards

Em


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Unfortunately the stress that comes from"whatever means necessary" to remove the infected fish(if truely NTD) is how it goes .No known treatment or cure is known for this illness.If you don't have QT then you'll have to decide for yourself what to do, but I would remove the ill fish if believed NTD. Heres a link Fish Disease - Neon Tetra Disease
The choices are not great(seems like one{remove and euthanise infected/or risk all}).
None of are Dr.s but it's time for you play one ;The humanity of one/or the best for all?
Majerah has made a good point I never thought of ; don't flush sick/dead fish as they could infect your local water or you waste system.Seems far from thought but needs to be considered seriously.Bag and dispose of in garbage if garden area is not available.SORRY.Good luck with rest of tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Every time I've seen NTD the fish had white bumps on them (1-2 of them). If you even suspect, get it out and kill it. Once it is dead, it won't matter if you flush or not. Parasites need a living host or they die also. I throw mine in the trash.

To euthanize I usually get a glass of water with a lot of ice in it and let the water get really cold. Catch the fish and put it in there and the fish lives for 3-4 seconds.

Also remember most fish can be infected with NTD. It is only called NTD because that is the first fish it was first noticed on.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I've never experienced NTD before myself, but I agree that euthanasia sounds like the best option. Catching it might be difficult, but its the best way to prevent the spread of the disease.


----------



## em1y386SX (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advice,

Quick update,

I've manged to catch the fish, it looked very pale. I have now euthanised the fish using the cold water method, which killed it instantly.

The others look fine, but I will be keeping a close eye on the situation, as there is no know cure apart from removing sick fish.

Many thanks

Em


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It was probably a good thing to do so. Just keep in mind that Cardinals/Neons are very pale when your light first comes on and tend to darken within the first hour or so. FWIW, I have had a few that will be pale for prolonged periods of time or days even. If it is the only symptom that they exhibit it could be something as simple as stress. I never removed those fish and I think they were okay later. Can't know for sure since I have about 60 in the same tank.


----------

